# the best 'short-handed' boat out there



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

The 'short handed' search churned out 199 relevant threads.
.....So what have you done for me lately?
Please define the boat which best describes your vision as "the best short handed sailing vessel' out there.
(btw, that's what I want)


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Laser or 420


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Perhaps something like this? Sailed across the Atlantic multiple times in bedroom slippers. No need to venture outside.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

Freedom. Any model.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A lot of what makes the best short-handed boat out there depends on what kind of sailing you want to do. That said, here are some guidelines IMHO, of what makes the best boat for cruising.

*SIZE:*

The best short-handed vessel is going to be one that you can handle yourself, that is large enough to carry what you need to carry, yet small enough to be easily managed. For most people, this will be a boat less than 40' LOA.

The issue with boats larger than 40' LOA is that the sails, lines, and other equipment start getting to the point where managing them single-handedly gets to be difficult. While powered winches and windlasses can help manage the sails and ground tackle in use-they have a nasty habit of breaking down and do nothing for you when you're trying to get that sail or anchor out of the locker down below...

*RIG:*

The boat should be a sloop rig, as that is probably the simplest of rigs to handle, with the best compromise of simplicity, pointing ability and speed. Some may argue that a split rig, like a yawl or ketch, is better for single handing, but I disagree, as they increase the number of sails you have to control as well as the amount of maintenance you have to do.

*HULL FORM*

Multihull or monohull, that is a good question. Personally, I think, at least for short handed sailors, a multihull makes a lot of sense. Many monohulls require a fair bit of crew to keep them on their feet, especially in heavier weather. It is also much more tiring to be on a boat that is heeled over 15˚ all the time.

Multihulls also tend to track better in terms of steering, and are far less likely to broach due to the multiple hulls tracking in the water. Finally, it is much easier to fall off of a narrow boat that is tipped 15˚+ than it is to fall off one that is twice as wide and only heels <10˚.


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

*It Isn't The Boat So Much*

Okay, this ought to be right up my alley. But before I get started I need to mention all advise given above is spot-on. Size matters, intended use matters, and generally speaking multihulls have inherent advantages over monohulls.

Okay, here goes. Due to a nasty fall at the age of three I became partially paralyzed on one side. Among other things I lost most of the use of one hand. You could say I am one of those singlehanded singlehanders (there must be others).

From the point when I started to learn how to sail and the 35 years since I've been aboard and underway on countless designs. Through that experience I am fairly aware of things that make life easier underway. Which brings me to a fundamental statement: IT ISN'T THE BOAT SO MUCH AS IT IS THE SYSTEMS. Let's face it, we are all handicapped underway. Even the most physically capable sailor requires some sort of mechanical advantage, design consideration, other specialized set of tools, and a fair bit of planning to succeed.

Here is a case in point. I currently singlehand a 30' catamaran most times she is underway. She is of no known pedigree (home-built, one-off design) and when I bought her she was unfinished. I knew even then I could make her user friendly, though. On a boat this size self-tailing winches are almost essential for me if I'm not using the self-tacking foresail. But when on a simple daysailer all I need to do is tie the ends of the jib sheets together. I'd benefit immensely from roller furling, but it isn't in the budget right now; the stability of the cat makes going up to the foredeck so easy it doesn't matter much. While I'm up forward I can either secure the tillers or employ the autopilot. While I can do it, a lot of hand-over-hand action under tension isn't my strong suit; and so, I installed an electric windlass.

There are countless other ideas I've incorporated into my current boat, but I'm still sipping on my first cup of coffee and am a bit foggy at the moment. Really what it all comes down to is a matter of forethought. Trial and error plays a part, too. Yes, I've had to re-work a few of my systems. While I appreciate the OP may be asking for the best design for the purpose, I think finding a boat in good condition and modifying it to suit makes far more sense.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

And don't forget, it needs to be set up for single-handing.

I picked the Ontario 32 as a liveaboard cruising boat and love it.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Nemier it all depends what you want to do.

There is a 72 metre jobbie somewhere that did the business for Alain Colas at one time, single handed across the Atlantic.

More information please.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

What size boat are we talking about here? Under 15'? Hobie wave  

Bigger? Nonsuch, or any cat boat (not catamaran, cat rigged)

Sloop? Anything Hunter made in the last 15 years or so


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

I have never sailed on one so I am no expert but I do not agree that a Nonsuch or similar would be preferred over a sloop rig. 

If it is just me I do not want one very large sail to hoist and handle. A sloop designed with a largish main and working jib or smaller overlapping jib to me would always be easier to handle.


----------



## anchorsaweigh (Aug 19, 2000)

Gary M said:


> I have never sailed on one so I am no expert but I do not agree that a Nonsuch or similar would be preferred over a sloop rig.
> 
> If it is just me I do not want one very large sail to hoist and handle. A sloop designed with a largish main and working jib or smaller overlapping jib to me would always be easier to handle.


This is the exact type of comment from an uninformed source that puts people off of certain boats.

For goodness sake, if you have no experience then you are not qualified to make such a statement.

I have owned both rigs and, for the last eight years, have owned a Nonsuch 30C. I prefer it to a sloop. There is less work and more sailing. They are extremely easy to single-hand. They are cavernous down below. The single sail is a dream to handle. You're telling me that tacking two sails is easier than tacking with one? When I tack, I turn the wheel, over the sail goes, and that's it. No worries about getting hit with the boom, no dashing about tacking a jib, no blown tacks.

I've never met a Nonsuch owner that does not love the boat...never. I could go on and on extolling the virtues of the Nonsuch...because *I have experience with the boat*.

For goodness sake, people. There are boats out there other than sloop rigs. Broaden your minds a bit. Quit staring down that lonnnnnng tunnel.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> Quit staring down that lonnnnnng tunnel.


Sailors do tend to be rigid in their thinking sometimes...

Two masts!? arrg!
One sail?!! arrg!
Two hulls?!!! arrg!!

Obviously these different forms work for some (there are cat rigged boats out there cruising I presume).


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Certainly are. Below is Project Amazon, not really a cruiser though.

Eric Sponberg has designed freestanding rigs Sponberg Yacht Design Inc. as well as Project Amazon. Lots on his site.

Yves Marie Tanton has as well.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

sailingdog said:


> Personally, I think, at least for short handed sailors, a multihull makes a lot of sense.


     You do???? Well thats a surprise 

I guess you would often be short-handed on a multi, given the reluctance of real sailors to be seen on one of those fandangled contraptions


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I think my first choice would be a fractional rigged sloop. A small jib that is self tacking and all mainsail reefing lines led aft.

With one hull under it.


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

There are a number of day sailors offered today which are set up to single hand

Morris by Morris
Alerion by Pearson Maine 
Harbor by WD Schock


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

What's the _best_ 'short handed' boat out there? To do what? Where? What budget? There are as many correct answers as there are sailors with dreams. Nice troll though


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

It is a nice troll. But started just over a year ago and OP never weighed in again. The OP is still around and posting. What did you get?

It would only be random feedback, without knowing what the OP wanted to do with the boat. Day sails on a lake or cross the Atlantic.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey Guys,
I’m right here, where I am everyday. Getting my sailing fix. I’ve been pretty busy with work the past few months, currently in India right now. My internet connections are usually Very slow, so my ability to post ad hock & at will is limited. Also, I’ve kind of taken a step back after the “Blue water sailer that can go in light winds” thread and recently the “ICW Chris & Cate” thing. Such a shame, the tone seems more hostile these days.

For those reading who do not know, “My name is Andy and I own a Stinkpot” Right hand on heart. It’s for sale but hasn’t sold yet. I’ve previously owned sail boats and I’m coming back! (btw, my wife wants a Nordhavn but that’s another thread)

Anyway, as the Original Poster for this thread, I was interested in a vessel that was built to cross oceans and rigged for the way I intend to sail, which is mostly Single Handed. I figured at the time my ideal size would be 34’ to carry all the provisions I would need, but since then I’ve come down in size. I purchased study plans for a Van De Stadt 34 to be built in steel, but the quotes were quite frankly out of my financial league, all close to $400,000 USD plus applicable taxes, so no dice there. I’ve considered heavy displacement Cape George cutters to ultra-light Olson 30’s, and everything in between. Many posters here suggested different vessels and I’ve considered all options.

The reality is that I’ll most likely buy something cheap available locally and get on with it. Just waiting for my current Baby to sell and it’s hello Aeolus once more. It sure is fun planning though. I love sailboats.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi nemier,

I'm not sure its all that more hostile. Just a few exceptions. In those cases, I've seen several threads by the claimed victims where they were aggressive themselves. Especially if you go to Off Topic. While its more permitted there, you can't get in a fight or be a really needler and then expect all is forgiven, just because you're talking in another room. I think that is part of it, but could be wrong.

Thanks for clarifying your needs. You haven't sold the stinkpot in a year? Now you've learned your lesson. No one wants them!! 

I dare say that just about any sloop on the market under 34ft could be rigged to singlehand. Route all lines to the cockpit and get a furling jib. A jiffy reef on the main and you're really set.

Do you really plan to cross oceans or do you just want it to be tough enough to be able to? That's the most debatable issue for a boat (what makes it a blue water boat) and I personally think is entirely too limiting, unless you really are going to cross the pond. Boats that coastal cruise, just don't get dismasted or tear rudders off, if you plan weather well. Open water cruisers can't always get out of the way. So, unless you really need to be out there for extended periods, don't limit yourself. Even a spade rudder is often used to cross ocean, although, you may pick your timeframe more carefully.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Minne,

THere is a WELL equiped SO49iP that has not sold for 2 yrs locally, along with MANY OTHER boats that are in decent shape etc that have not sold. I know of a 55' Bayliner PB that has dropped 70K over the last year and still not sold too. Granted I am south of the border from Andy in Wa st vs him in BC, but that is the nature of the beast here in the salish sea at the moment.

Andy, get the lightest disp boat you can with an interior the wife will like, otherwise, you WILL be motoring a lot when you could be moving under sail in the less than 5-7 knot days. 

Marty


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Minnewaska said:


> Hi nemier,
> Do you really plan to cross oceans or do you just want it to be tough enough to be able to?


Hello Minnewaska,
Yes, that is certainly my plan, my goal and my passion. I need to do it once, by sail, on my own. (fwiw, I have crossed oceans 20 x times in 94m Diving Support Vessels - but not sailing). Our last sailboat was a Catalina 36, just months old when we got her and I loved it. However, it was set up with the family in mind and was perfect for sailing the PNW. I considered distance sailing it, but sold it before I got a chance to get serious.

Now that I've got a second bite of the Cherry coming up, I wanted something more suited to my own personal plans, single handed distance sailing.

If I had the cash, the RM 1060 would be in my berth now. I had also considered something like a Figaro but I'm not sure if I'm that man, if you know what I mean. There's a Contessa 32 I'm looking at...


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Marty,
After the stinkpot, my wife wife confessed that sailing no longer interests her. I tear up just typing that. So looks like I'm going small, going cheap, but hopefully still going...


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

ANdy,

I know the feeling to a degree. Wife likes sailing, if it is sunny, 70-90F, winds 10-15.............anything else, terror! If sailing the ocean, then I can see some of the heavier rigs if you will, like a contessa. Even still, an olson of Hobie, santa cruz 27.........an older figaro if you can find one like the one fellow up there in BC has. Just my thoughts. or maybe puddings express 34....aack!


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

nemier said:


> Marty,
> After the stinkpot, my wife wife confessed that sailing no longer interests her. I tear up just typing that.


Now you have the perfect singlehander.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

blt2ski said:


> Minne,
> 
> THere is a WELL equiped SO49iP that has not sold for 2 yrs locally, along with MANY OTHER boats that are in decent shape etc that have not sold.....


I'm sure there is, it was just an obligatory stinkpot jab. Reflex really. I don't even really mean it, half my family are stinkpotters and I grew up on them.

Its the same just about everywhere, although, anecdotal evidence suggests things are picking up a bit by me. My broker has three news boats being commissioned right now.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

nemier said:


> Hello Minnewaska,
> Yes, that is certainly my plan, my goal and my passion. I need to do it once, by sail, on my own.....


You will be away from your wife for an awfully long time. Just saying.

If this is your plan for it, that reduces the field, unless you have plenty of time to pick your weather window, which opens it right back up again.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

minne,

Said 49iP is the boat the local broker/owner used for a two yr trip from Seattle to Oz and back with wife and twin daughters. They plan to take on a trip to Alaska with other Jeanneau owners this summer after the Can-Am roundevous 3rd weekend in June. Maybe the 2nd.....not doing either, so do not have the date completely memorized as of yet.

Marty


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

I'd throw in a vote for a Pacific Seacraft 34 or 37. Definitely capable and good resale value should your plans change after the trip.

Mike


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

nemier said:


> Marty,
> After the stinkpot, my wife wife confessed that sailing no longer interests her. I tear up just typing that. So looks like I'm going small, going cheap, but hopefully still going...


Well, you should look at the positive side. With your wife you would always trying not to sail too much or with too much wind or with too much heel to made live bearable aboard for her and anyway you would have her complaining all the time.

Now it is over, you can do what I do for long passages: Send my wife by airplane and do it alone . It is a win win situation. Probably your wife would not mind the live in nice marinas or sunbathing in nice coves and do short trips to nearby nice places. Then she gets the plane home and and you sail the boat home.

Get an Elan 350 and have fun

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Andy,
HERE is a boat your wife might like. if it is a bit too pricey, maybe we could go in together some how. Even tho it is not to be sold within the. maybe we can get er to visit once in a year or so, the rest of the time elsewhere. Paulo might like in too, I'm sure his spouse would like it too. might be able to do this for about 10milEuro ea tween the three of us!:laugher:laugher

If that one will not work, maybe THIS  one

A bit smaller, and less pricey, 9mil Euro should get us this one.......this can also be sold in the US. Helpful for me some!

Then again for speed, how about THIS ONE!!! can hit 40 knots!:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher a lot less money too, about 1.5E ea!

Marty


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Marty, she would hate it.

We are seriously thinking in selling our house to buy a smaller one. She complains that our house gives a lot of work to CLEAN and to maintain.

Give my wife a good book, a place to sunbath and a minimum equipped galley and she will be happy, providing she has not have to work and stop reading and that includes helping sailing the boat

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

nemier said:


> Hey Guys,
> I figured at the time my ideal size would be 34' to carry all the provisions I would need, but since then I've come down in size. I purchased study plans for a Van De Stadt 34 to be built in steel, but the quotes were quite frankly out of my financial league, all close to $400,000 USD plus applicable taxes, so no dice there.
> The reality is that I'll most likely buy something cheap available locally and get on with it. Just waiting for my current Baby to sell and it's hello Aeolus once more. It sure is fun planning though. I love sailboats.


34ft was around the length I was looking at when I was searching for a yacht 6 months ago and I also had single handing in mind. UFO 34 was what I brought, however Van De Stadt 34, S&S 34 and Cavalier 32 were all pretty close.

You can pick up a 2nd hand Van De Stadt 34 way cheaper than USD$400,000. I looked at a couple and they were all under A$100,000. For example below are three available in Oz all asking less than $100k.

Van De Stadt 34: Sailing Boats | Boats Online for Sale | Aluminium | Western Australia (WA) - Mandurah Wa

Van De Stadt 34 Sloop: Sailing Boats | Boats Online for Sale | Strip Cedar/epoxy/glass | Queensland (Qld) - Cleveland Qld

Van De Stadt Sloop: Sailing Boats | Boats Online for Sale | Steel | Tasmania (Tas) - Hobart Tas

They would make a good single handed ocean capable yacht. One of the circumnavigators at my club had a steel Van De Stadt 34 which he sailed around the world when he was over 70.

Ilenart


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Ilenart said:


> One of the circumnavigators at my club had a steel Van De Stadt 34 which he sailed around the world when he was over 70.
> Ilenart


That is music to my ears Ilenart! 

I'm not getting any younger  
Just over a year ago now, the VDS 34 was what I was after. Then I considered a Wylie 34 to shave some weight, and now I'm just after something to get back into the swing of sailing. If it's ocean capable, all the better. It's becoming painfully obvious to me now, that no 'one' boat will suit all sailing endeavours. I need a stable of boats.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Andy, there is a Jeanneau Sunfast 3200 on the east coast for 120K US$. I believe there is one in San Diego for about the same or a bit more, and also in Chicago. Tey may be a bit much right now, but worth thinking about. Simlar design to the E350, pogo 1050 etc.

I also found a 164' beneteau last night too, about 230K...........

Marty


----------

